# Injured Gup and Sick Molly



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I have them both in an isiolation tank.

My gup was attached to the filter. He is barely swimming really. Not sure if he will heal up or not. Do you thing he will?

Also my molly was nose up and tail down near the heater. He is also in isolation.

Anything I should be doing for these kiddos?


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

for dieseases def use the pima/mela fix liquids at petco/smart they cured the outbreak we had a few months ago quite well. We tried a bunch of other things and those were what ended up working. Just read the labels to try and decide which problem your fish are having first.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

GL....the guppy how old is he? any clue? his size? did you do anything after which he started acting this way??!?!?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

th molly...does he flap around or swim ok if you try and catch him?


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Gup died, Zak!

The molly is acting strange still, he nose up and flapping around near the heater.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

he might be injured......if thats the case....i'm sorry GL.....


----------

